# Rumble noise in front.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

2007 Corolla. Yesterday as I backed out of drive and turned I tought I heard thunder. Later realized its my car. Seems to only be while I backup.

I'll call the auto shop tomorrow but wonder what they might say.

I rarely drive my car but it has 99k miles.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Thunder? From the front or rear? Rear - maybe muffler or crack in the exhaust somewhere. Front - usually donut seal between exhaust manifold and flex pipe. Thunder. Actually, who knows exactly what it sounds like...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I had a growling, like a monster, but it was just my tire shredding. Nothing to do with your rumble.:wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Talked to my son in law up north. He said cv joints. I looked up cost and Yikes, up to $1,000. But what I Read mentioned squeak. Theres no squeak, just a deep rumble.

Guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

At that many miles, could be any number of things, and exhaust or cv joints like mentioned are very real possibilities. But the closest I can think of that might sound like distant rolling thunder would be an inner fender liner or other piece of cowling dragging the ground or rubbing against a tire. If you haven't, it might be worth looking under the car and around the tires.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Block the rear wheels, jack up the front end, put it in neutral, spin & shake the wheels by hand. You'll find the problem.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not able to jack up the car but I can look.

I usually ride with someone so haven't thought of car shopping. Maybe next spring.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm sure that you can find someone to jack up the car for you even if you have to spend a few dollars.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Guap0_ said:


> I'm sure that you can find someone to jack up the car for you even if you have to spend a few dollars.


I'm thinkin her mechanic knows how to do all of that.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Here I am at auto shop. Maybe ball bearing. Another 1,000 estimate. 

Of course. No noise on 8 mile drive here.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Here I am at auto shop. Maybe ball bearing. Another 1,000 estimate.
> 
> Of course. No noise on 8 mile drive here.


I'm assuming he is talking wheel bearing, so using a little stealth, try having the mechanic point to exactly where that _maybe bad ball bearing_ is. If it is actually bad that area where the bearing resides will usually be warmer than the same area on the opposite side / wheel after driving a few miles.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

WHEW.

It was a plastic lining that broke loose an was rubbing the axel. 



Oh my gosh, what a relief. No charge.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

DexterII said:


> At that many miles, could be any number of things, and exhaust or cv joints like mentioned are very real possibilities. But the closest I can think of that might sound like distant rolling thunder would be an inner fender liner or other piece of cowling dragging the ground or rubbing against a tire. If you haven't, it might be worth looking under the car and around the tires.


Personal experience or just a real good guess?:vs_laugh:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

No personal experience that I recall, and maybe it's just a Michigan thing caused by our poor roads and/or high insurance costs, but seems like a routine part of the daily grind to see someone with a bumper, fender liner, radiator shroud or whatever dragging along under a vehicle, and although the components are typically plastic or whatever some of them make one heck of a racket.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

DexterII said:


> No personal experience that I recall, and maybe it's just a Michigan thing caused by our poor roads and/or high insurance costs, but seems like a routine part of the daily grind to see someone with a bumper, fender liner, radiator shroud or whatever dragging along under a vehicle, and although the components are typically plastic or whatever some of them make one heck of a racket.


I didn't realize the northern states were so tuff on vehicles until I spent a week in Waukesha and saw rack and pinion window crank mechanisms through the door skin. This is the absolute truth this time :biggrin2:and not some story I made up or exaggerated.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup, and it officially starts all over again this evening. The forecast is for around a foot of snow in the western UP, but that's where the more seasoned drivers reside, and there's is a whole lot less traffic, so they'll be fine as far as stupidly running into each other. The forecast for most of the rest of the state is in the 1-2" range, and it hasn't been all that cold yet, so it shouldn't be a problem. But it will because we have a whole lot of people in the southern part of the state who take great delight in talking about Southerners not knowing how to drive in a little bit of snow when they themselves can't drive in it either. So I imagine we'll have more than a few more vehicle body parts dragging down the road by the end of the day. And then there's the salt and brine that will be dispensed on the roads, hundreds of truckloads worth, and that will start affecting every nut, bolt, and piece of metal on every vehicle, so things eventually fall loose on their own, and not allowing abit extra braking space on slippery roads only hastens the process along. Yeah, we know the sound of vehicle body parts dragging the ground.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Startingover said:


> WHEW.
> 
> It was a plastic lining that broke loose an was rubbing the axel.
> Oh my gosh, what a relief. No charge.



Your mechanic sounds like a keeper.





SeniorSitizen said:


> I didn't realize the northern states were so tuff on vehicles until I spent a week in Waukesha and saw rack and pinion window crank mechanisms through the door skin. This is the absolute truth this time :biggrin2:and not some story I made up or exaggerated.


Us northerners are just being friendly by having various vehicle body parts waving to you. :biggrin2: Anti corrosion spray is pretty important in extending the life or your vehicle, particularly in areas where the temperature ranges where road salt/brine is used.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Your mechanic sounds like a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realize now I was very rude by not waving back and just pointing while mentioning to the wife -_ hey, look at that one_ - :biggrin2:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> Your mechanic sounds like a keeper.



Hmmm. I was going to say the opposite. If it had turned out to be a wheel bearing she was quoted $1000. I'd quickly find another mechanic. In my neck of the woods that would be about $300.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Dave Sal said:


> Hmmm. I was going to say the opposite. If it had turned out to be a wheel bearing she was quoted $1000. I'd quickly find another mechanic. In my neck of the woods that would be about $300.



Perhaps. I was focusing on the _pro bono_ outcome. Of course we don't know for sure but some of these jobs get expensive now depending on the vehicle; some don't have bearing kits, you have to replace the entire hub. We recently needed new ball joints on one of our vehicles and it was a one-piece complete control arm assembly.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Thread is dead, but I am curious about one thing. $1000 for Corolla CV joints? Entire new axle is less than a hundred and takes like half an hour to replace. $1000 for a hub bearing? Entire hub is about hundred bucks, or much less, and entire knuckle and hub aSSEY, FOR EASE OF REPLACEMENT, is less than 200. Plus about 30 min to replace.
What is it that they add to road salt in them states to come up with prices like this? Or it's simple basic "blond pricing"?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> Thread is dead, but I am curious about one thing. $1000 for Corolla CV joints? Entire new axle is less than a hundred and takes like half an hour to replace. $1000 for a hub bearing? Entire hub is about hundred bucks, or much less, and entire knuckle and hub aSSEY, FOR EASE OF REPLACEMENT, is less than 200. Plus about 30 min to replace.
> What is it that they add to road salt in them states to come up with prices like this? Or it's simple basic "blond pricing"?


How much would your professional mechanic overhead expenses be?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> How much would your professional mechanic overhead expenses be?



A few years ago my son's Saab 9-5 Aero had a bad wheel bearing in the front passenger side. I bought a new wheel bearing for about $60 from Amazon and attempted the repair myself but I didn't have a thin walled socket for my impact driver. Ended up taking it to the local Saab mechanic who charged me $250. Not too bad I guess, but I sure would have liked to have finished the job myself.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the bearing and the hub are separate items on the 2007 Corolla. You have to press out the bearing, the press the new one in. You can buy the whole bearing/asemby, which is whatwould do, and the whole thing is about $100 at AZ.

A friend of mine has this same year Corolla. He is off to Ft Bliss for a year so he left his car. He has a bad front wheel bearing. I can hear it everytime I dri e it enough to keep the battery charged. The sound is unmistakable. A dull roar from the wheel

Here is a video about a 2007 Corolla.





.


----------

